# Dark Angels Fortress of Redemption



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

From various online sources CerealK posted this.



> Today I've seen a preview of the GW Christmass Catalogue:
> the Dark Angels' Fortress seems confirmed. The price will be 78 €.
> 
> Saluti


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

thats awesome I'm definetly going to buy one!:grin:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep that'll be going on the Christmas wish list.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

mmm! that looks pretty awesome, might have to look at buying it


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thats supposed to be a fortress?, wheres the rest of it gone?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Good, I was worried Marines would be forgotten.


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

This will be brilliant for games of planetstrike . Is that all of it though ?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Well as i olready own a Strongpoint and only have a small table to play, i dont think i'm going to buy it...Furthermore, 78€ is quite expensive


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I can see those sword Icons on the lower ramparts becoming awesome LR iconography a quick time after that release:grin:


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

Dark angels? I'm gonna have to buy one for my Space wolves now, Just to piss off the Dark angel players in my area


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> thats supposed to be a fortress?, wheres the rest of it gone?


it will be right there if you're willing to spend a grande on gw..


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i wonder if its going to be a limited release as alot of christmas lines are these days? anyone know?looks nice though, any news on what else is coming for the festive season?
im hoping santa brings me a chaos reaver


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm might want to put that on my list.. IF I have my holy purifier built by then..
Also, I want to get some time and money on starting my skaven army.. ohwell..


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Good, I was worried Marines would be forgotten.


marines forgotten? did you miss the SW codex coming out? lol


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Graf Spee said:


> it will be right there if you're willing to spend a grande on gw..


not likely, its hard enough for them to get £10 out of me every year, never mind £1000


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Regardless of the cost it's DA related I'm all in. Definently getting one.:victory:


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Mmm, my 60 DW terminators manning this monster will at least make me happy from a modeling PoV.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the details nice but I'm not so sure about he actual shape. Its just not symetrical enough for me!


----------



## DarkAngels_4 (Sep 6, 2008)

its a dark angel fortress so every follower of the Lion should take it...I want to see the box of it and the ideas of painting and creating its one his own DA fortress...

Does anyone know when GW will put more pictures etc???


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

there's a planetstrike article somewhere on GW's website that got that in it. something about tactics for different races. god damned memory, i only read it yesterday. i'll link if i find it. if anyone cares....


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Well the fortress is referenced on the planet strike home page http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=15400016 but that's all I've seen of it on the GW page.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Image from 40konline. 

http://www.40konline.com/community/index.php?topic=190490.0


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

cool sweet pic Jez


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

It's been officially announced today, it will be released on 28th of november.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1690000&prodId=prod340014a


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Now... where to find £60!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im buying one just so my Red Corsairs have a worthwhile fortress. Hmmm, some spikes here.... some Chaos bits there.... and Huron on the tower to top it off.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the bottom half, and I like the tower, but where did those skulls come from? Guess I'll save myself a few euro's and wait for the daisy encrusted fortress of the Eldar


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I want to see it unboxed to see if there are any extras.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Maverick421 said:


> I want to see it unboxed to see if there are any extras.


one of the extras is a dark angel codex worth playing with :so_happy:






NAH not really, sorry to get your hopes up and then crush them utterly like a bug under my boot.


----------

